# Recent Work



## myshkin (Oct 26, 2011)

Few randoms from the last couple months

1. Blue River Colorado






2. Canyonlands NP Utah





3. Lake Near Fremont pass, Colorado





4. Boreas Pass, Colorado





5. Officers Gulch, Colorado





6. Maggie's Pond, Breckenridge Colorado





7. Willow Lakes Colorado


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 26, 2011)

All I can say is WOW, is that using a polarizing filter?  I wish I could tell you my favorite, they might all be though... Inspirational thanks for posting!


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 26, 2011)

WOW!! My eyes got really big!  I LOVE LOVE these!! I wanna be like you when I grow up!!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 26, 2011)

very lovely work


----------



## myshkin (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks a lot for the kind words!

I use either a CPL filter or GND filter, and sometimes both. I've never used a UV filter
1&7 are 3 exp manual blends using layer masks the rest are likely 7 exps with photomatix


----------



## Omofo (Oct 26, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## myshkin (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks Omofo!


----------



## Bynx (Oct 26, 2011)

You have outdone yourself myshkin. These are all outstanding.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Inspiring work, well done!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW beautiful photo's.   Very very well done.


----------



## myshkin (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks for commenting. I wish the site allowed bigger pics


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 27, 2011)

awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 27, 2011)

Fantastic work. 

The best HDR doesn't look like HDR.


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 27, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> WOW beautiful photo's.   Very very well done.



+1


----------



## myshkin (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks for commenting!


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Oct 28, 2011)

They are all great, I just don't like how in #7 there is symmetry vertically and horizontally.  It really draws your eyes to a small point in the center of the photo and it's a little annoying.

The others are unbelievable though, with 4 being my favorite.


----------



## myshkin (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks robert.

I never really thought about that being an issue with #7. I issue with that pic is the hot spots on the mountain tops



robertandrewphoto said:


> They are all great, I just don't like how in #7 there is symmetry vertically and horizontally.  It really draws your eyes to a small point in the center of the photo and it's a little annoying.
> 
> The others are unbelievable though, with 4 being my favorite.


----------

